# Lost my litter.



## txcarl1258 (Dec 27, 2010)

Well my litter of babies was a week old today.  When I went out to check on them they were all dead.    I am not sure what happened, I think the mom had something to do with it.  All the nest material was flat and they looked wet.  She had chewed on one of them.  I don't know why she decided to kill them all of a sudden.  I had to move her a few days ago because it was going to rain, but I put her back in her cage a few days ago and all was well.  Oh well I will rebreed her again in two weeks and not touch them at all and see how she does.  If she loses them again she is going to be soup.


----------



## happyhensny (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry about your losses.  I had a hen that could brood eggs with 100% hatche rate then she squished all that hatched.  Now I take them away as soon as they hatch.  If I couldn't she would have soup too.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Dec 27, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.  I lost a litter a couple months ago and it's just crushing.  Hope your next litter goes better.


----------



## CrimsonRose (Dec 28, 2010)

sorry for your loss of babies... I hate going out and finding dead kits it's so discouraging... Hope the next batch goes much better


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 28, 2010)

Im sorry!  Thats always tough!


----------



## DianeS (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry that happened. How discouraging! Wishing you better success with your next litter.


----------



## collector (Dec 28, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. Do you think something might have stressed her out maybe. Hope it goes better next time.


----------



## txcarl1258 (Dec 29, 2010)

She may of been stressed.  I had to bring the nest box in the house because of the threat of rain.  I haven't gotten their shed built yet.  I put the box back out with her and two days later she killed them.  I bought some heavy duty tarps and now they are protected from the rain until their shed is built.  I don't know what kind of mother she is normally I bought her and another doe full grown.  The gentleman I bought them from said they both raise litters of 8 or more.  My other doe is due tomorrow so I am not touching these and hoping for the best.


----------

